# SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling



## Fxndlxng (10. Juli 2008)

Moin moin,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes Boot gekauft und schon ordentlich daran herumgebastelt. Ich habe eine komplett neue Elektrik installiert und eine Trollingbar auf's Heck gesetzt siehe Bild). Echolot-Kartenplotter Combigerät ist samt Geber ebenfalls installiert und läuft bestens. 

Ich möchte in erster Linie im Bereich Neustadt bis Fehmarn schleppen. Allerdings möchte ich auch versuchen vor Rügen den Lachsen nachzustellen und evtl. sogar mal Schweden ansteuern. Das hat allerding zeit.

Die nächste Anschaffung sollen erstmal 6 Trollingruten werden. Die passenden Multirollen (6 x Shimano Charter Special 2000LD) habe ich schon. Welche Ruten würdet Ihr als Kompromiss empfehlen. Da ich mir nicht für Meerforelle und Lachs jeweils eine Rutenstaffel kaufen kann / möchte. 

Beim stöbern in den einschlägigen Foren bin ich immer wieder über Bilgenpumpen gestolpert. Mein Boot hat leider keine solche Pumpe. Wie wichtig ist die? Mein Cockpit ist selbstlenzend allerdings habe ich bei der Erstwässerung festgestellt dass ab und an ein wenig Wasser durch die Lenzöffnung in das Boot schwappt. Nicht gerade viel aber leugnen kann ich es nicht! 
Wo genau wird so eine Lenzpumpe eigentlich angebracht? Unter dem Boden, also quasi im Schiffsrumpf oder im Cockpit selbst? 

Mein Boot ist mit 30PS nicht gerade eine Rennmaschiene. Über 27 km/h werde ich wohl nicht kommen. Meint Ihr das reicht um die doch relativ weiten Anfahrtswege zu den Lachsrouten vor Rügen zu meistern oder ist das ein Selbstmordkommando?

Fragen über Fragen... würde mich freuen wenn Ihr helfen könntet die eine oder andere davon zu beantworten.

Grüße 
Marius


----------



## Easy- Fischer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Boot! Du solltest alles ruhig angehen lassen und das Boot kennen lernen. Mache Übungsfahrten, teste aus wie es sich in der Welle und gegen die Welle verhält.
Für einen Lachs Kopf und Kragen zu riskieren ist absolut unakzeptabel und kann der letzte Fehler sein!
Doch musst du auch in Rügen manchmal gar nicht weit auf das Freiwasser raus. Die Anfahrt selbst ist natürlich weit, aber die meisten Troller fahren auch nicht wie die wilde Wutz raus. Wird wahrscheinlich bei den Spritpreisen noch weiter runter gehen. Bei mir ist die "Gutes-Wetter-Marschgeschwindigkeit" immer so um die 20 Knoten- manchmal aber eben wetterbedingt und den Umständen angepasst auch nur 8 Knoten.
Wichtig dabei ist tatsächlich der Fakt, dass du dein Boot kennst und beherrscht. Und wenn dir nicht wohl ist, dann schleppst du eben ufernah auf Meerforellen.

Eine Bilgenpumpe gehört unten in den Rumpf zum Heck hin. Damit, falls mal unbemerkt Wasser in den Rumpf eindringt, dieses automatisch entfernt wird. 

Ruten die für Forelle und Lachs geeignet sind, gibt es eigentlich ne Menge. Schau mal bei Zebco und Daiwa auf die Homepage, da hast du gleich die vorhandene Spanne dabei. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Daiwa Ineliner gegönnt- stolzer Preis aber auch eine geniale Rute. Sportex hat auch super Ruten, aber bei 6 Stück und als Trollinganfänger wird das ganz schön happig.
Empfehlen möchte ich dir dann noch die Aufteilung 4 Downrigger und zwei Dipsy- Diver- Ruten. Die kannst du dann schön varieren. Die meisten Downriggerruten lassen sich auch gut mit Boards fischen.
Dann mal Petri Heil,viel Spaß beim Üben und in der Schaprode- Ausfahrt immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. Da haben viele schon die ersten Probleme! Smile!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Ostsee!
Gruß, Peter


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

Moin und vielen Dank schonmal. Ich werde natürlich ersteinmal viel ausprobieren. Die ersten Testfahrten habe ich bereits absolviert und ich werde weiterhin jede Gelegenheit nutzen um rauszufahren und mich mit dem Boot vertraut zu machen. Im Moment steht es auf Fehmarn und dort wollte ich auch die ersten Versuche auf Meerforellen starten. Ich hatte jeweils 2 Downriggerruten geplant und dann eben zwei Diver Ruten rechts und links. 
Vor Rügen kann man aber wohl auch 3 Ruten pro Rigger fischen, oder? 

Was haltet Ihr den von diesen für die Rigger:  
Zebco Rhino XTRA Rigger Witch 
Länge 2,40 m   WG 30 - 70 g   Gewicht 380 g

und diese für die Diver: 
Zebco Rhino XTRA Salmon? 
Länge 3,00m   WG 20-30lbs  Gewicht 394 g

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Ruten?

Was für Bleie würdet Ihr für die Rigger empfehlen? Welche hier bei uns und welche bräuchte ich vor Rügen?

Eine Bilgenpumpe werde ich wohl noch nachrüsten müssen, denn das scheint schon einen gravierenden Unterschied in punkto Sicherheit darzustellen und die geht natürlich vor!

Grüße
Marius


----------



## Rainer 32 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

...nicht vergessen, in M-P 3 Ruten pro Angler nicht pro Rigger:m. Die Rigger Witch ist OK, die Baltic Trolling ist allerdings deutlich besser. Mit den Diverruten von Zebco machst Du nicht viel falsch, gibt ja auch nicht viele Alternativen. Ansonsten hat das schon Hand und Fuß wie Du die Sache angehst. Wie siehts denn mit Plotter & Co aus? Ist ja gerade offshore nicht ganz unwichtig.


----------



## Rainer 32 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil|rolleyes


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> ...nicht vergessen, in M-P 3 Ruten pro Angler nicht pro Rigger:m.



:q Das ist doch schonmal ein brauchbarer Hinweis! Danke, gibt es solche Beschränkungen auch für SH?
Dann hätte ich mir die 2 zusätzlichen Rutenhalter ja sparen können. |kopfkrat

Ich werde mir die Baltic Trolling nochmal genau anschauen und dann eben etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen. |uhoh:

Ich habe mir ein Humminbird 787 c2 mit quadra Beam gekauft. Das kombiniert Echolot und Kartenplotter, da ich nicht so viel Platz habe, erschien mir das die vernünftigste Lösung zu sein. Dazu habe ich jetzt eine Navionics Gold Seekarte. Habe ich auch schon ausprobiert und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck auch wenn ich mich noch ein bischen "reinfuchsen" muss.


----------



## Rainer 32 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

In M-V brauchst Du zusätzlich zum Fischereischein den M-V Küstenschein (20€/Jahr). Pro Scheininhaber dürfen dann drei Ruten raus. In S-H gibts keine solchen Beschränkungen.
Die paar Euros mehr für die Baltic Trolling sind gut angelegt.


----------



## Easy- Fischer (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

Ja, das hört sich alles ganz gut an. Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg. Und wenn du noch kein Weihnachtsgeschenk hast, der Tip zum Schluß: eine Selbststeuerungsanlage ist beim Schleppen Pflicht. Die kannst du auch nicht durch nen zweiten Mann ersetzen.

Zu den Bleien für die Downriggern : du hast ja wohl die dicken Scottys montiert. Dann sollten es ruhig 5 kg sein, wenn du für alles gewabnet sein willst, kauf dir gleich die 6 kg Schwedenbleie. Das reicht für zwei Ruten pro Downrigger vollkommen aus.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

Der Küstenschein für Mc-Pom war mir bekannt aber die Rutenbegrenzung kannte ich nicht. Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Gebiet um Travemünde herum? Gehört das mit zu diesem Lübecker Fischereirecht?

Ich habe eine Teleflex Lenkung. Gibt es dafür Autopiloten oder muss ich mir dann auch eine andere Lenkung einbauen? 
Ich merke schon, das wird noch ein ziiiiiemlich großes Projekt aber gut zu wissen, dass man auf dem richtigen Weg ist... .


----------



## Easy- Fischer (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

In Travemünde musst du besonders vorsichtig sein. Rechts rum fängt MP an. Also Rutenbegrenzung und den MP Schein.
Links, gleich nach der Ausfahrt aus der Trave beginnt ein Privatfischereigebiet. Da habe ich vor vielen Jahren schon mal von zwei sehr attraktiven Wasserschützlerinnen eine "letzte Verwarnung " bekommen.#6
Aber um das genau zu erfahren, lies bitte mal auf der Seite des BAC- www.bootsanglerclub.de nach.
Dort findest du alle aktuellen Daten und Hinweise. Sicherlich auch sachliche Tips für die Selbststeuerungsanlagen.
Du solltest dir ohnehin eine Mitgliedschaft überlegen. Das offizielle Sprachrohr der Bootsangler wird immer wichtiger für uns. Und ich persönlich denke, der Beitrag ist absolut richtig angelegt. Nicht nur, weil davon Lachs- und Meerforellenprojekte gefördert werden, sondern weil es aus meiner Sicht keinen besseren Verfechter für unsere Interessen als den Vorstand des BAC und hier besonders Frerk Petersen gibt.
Vordenken ist hier angesagt und nicht motzen, wenn wir irgendwann nur noch mit einer oder zwei Ruten pro Boot schleppen dürfen. 
Gruß, Peter


----------



## schleppangler (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

Moin,moin
Im Lübecker Seegebiet darf man nicht vom Boot aus angeln!!!

Das Gebiet erstreckt sich von Niendorf über den (einen)im Wasser vor dem Brodtener Ufer stehendem Poller zu einem Kirchturm auf Mecklenbuger Seite.
zu welchem Ort der Kirchturm gehört weiß ich nicht ,aber man kann Ihn vom Poller aus sehen.Dies ist ein Zitat eines sehr freundlichen Wasserpolizisten.
Bin mal auf der Heringsjagt in dieses Gebiet hineingetrieben worden.

mfg Kay


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

ist doch ein tolles Boot was du da nun hast ! #6
garantiert sehr gut brauchbar fürs Schleppangeln ....
meines ist ähnlich dimensioniert, 18 Kn Marschgeschwindigkeit reichen mir mit meinem 25 PS 4T Yamaha - auch wenn ich manchmal meinem 30PS Mercury etwas hinterher trauere mit dem ca 26 Kn doch etwas mehr Spaß gemacht haben .... aber wir wollen ja ein Angel- und kein Rennboot ! 
ne Bilgenpumpe ist *nie* verkehrt !
gehört für mich aus Sicherheitsaspekten unbedingt dazu ! 
Kommen immer mal ein paar Wellen über oder Regenwasser rein, so teuer ist die Anschaffung auch wirklich nicht ....
bin mit dem Boot durchaus einige Meilen an Anfahrt unterwegs, die Entfernung entspricht schon den "Rügen-Lachs-Schleppentfernungen" allerdings sind unsere Boote sicherlich einiges weniger geeignet als so "richtige" Trollingboote über 6m - dort herrschen halt andere Bedingungen so ca 10sm vor der Küste.
Bei ruhiger See sollte das allerdings problemlos klappen - hab ich mit meinem Boot ja auch noch vor :m
wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit deinem Boot - vielleicht trifft man sch ja mal irgendwo an der Küste ! #h


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: SeaLine 500 Cabin  ---> Trolling*

Apropos Ruten .... schau mal ins *BAC Forum* -> Flohmarkt
da ist des öfteren was interessantes zu finden ! 
die Zebco Baltic Trolling 30-70g ist ne tolle Ruten die viele im Einsatz haben und mit der Mefo als auch Lachs gefischt werden können  ...

_"6 x Rhino DF Baltic Trolling 2.60 m in der grauen ( vorherige) Ausführung,
gebrauchter Zustand, aber einwandfrei. -> 210 EUR  " _

brauchst oben aufn Dach noch nen Rutenhalter zum fischen mit sideplanern ! 
gerade die Lachse beißen sehr viel öfter auf den oben geschleppten Ködern als am DR weiter unten ...
ich fische 7 Ruten wenn es geht - 2 sideplaner, 2 diverruten 2 am Downrigger und eine longline hinten dran ....


----------

